

Perl is Undead - smegel
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/14/06/23/2054240/perl-is-undead

======
fuzz_junket
I'm in the "it's dead" camp, I think. Does anyone write new Perl scripts, or
are they largely maintaining old scripts? And are the people writing new Perl
scripts the ones who learned to program in the 80s and 90s?

I get the sense that the generational shift moved towards Python in the late
90s and 2000s. Then of course Python has been running in circles for so long
with Python 3 that the focus is now shifting to newer scripting languages.
Does anyone know what the next thing might be? I do hear a lot of talk about
Go, but I don't know enough about it to say. I'd be curious to know where
people think we might be headed.

